# If You Could Have One Super Power...



## Midna (Aug 29, 2009)

Now that my original thread for this has disappeared onto page 2, I think it's appropriate to create a better one. I took ALL the non ridiculous power choices ever from the previous poll and put them here, even alchemy. Then I took out the other option so everything is categorized effectively. The only one I left out was space time manipulation, 'cause that's just cheap and no fun. Then I added the second question right at the beginning so it will match up with the first question.

As I said before in the other thread, Transformation is epic. Now I'm tired of typing. Vote.

Edit: Post your reasons and opinion after you vote, if you please.

Double Edit: If you remember or think of a power you don't see here, tell me and I might add it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm spoilt for choice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  Shapeshifing would be fantastic (in the style of Odo/Changelings in DS9, without the 16 hour limit, and being able to do a much better job of looking like people, not just an approximation), but so would the "tele-" powers and the flight. In the end I went with transforming


----------



## Crass (Aug 29, 2009)

I would turn myself into a magical Furry so I wouldn't have to lug around my embarrassing fursuit costume (people always give me weird looks in airports/bus stops etc) when I travel between conventions. Either that or be Naurto.


----------



## Midna (Aug 29, 2009)

Crass said:
			
		

> I would turn myself into a magical Furry so I wouldn't have to lug around my embarrassing fursuit costume (people always give me weird looks in airports/bus stops etc) when I travel between conventions. Either that or be Naurto.


I figured a furry would come in here and vote for that. Though truthfully I would be partial to that myself.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 2, 2009)

Time Control, as I already stated in the previous thread.

And what's up with the paradox the size of Belgium (I remember it from something/where but I don't know for sure)?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 2, 2009)

In was in Time Crash (The 5th-10th Doctor crossover mini-episode)


----------



## tijntje_7 (Sep 2, 2009)

Time control for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
-freeze the time for teleport
-make your homework whenever you want
-repeat dates (which went wrong -.-)
-read all the gbatemp topics and become an super awesome ÜBER gbatemp overlordmaster thingy.
-become invinsible in fights
-Become smarter than einstein in a second (reading books and stuff)
-etc....

/-_Tijntje_7_-\


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 2, 2009)

There should have been a option for becoming a Hero plus For yourself.


----------



## Midna (Sep 3, 2009)

We'll just assume that if you're a hero, you can have fun with the power for your own means as well.

But wouldn't transformation be awesome? You could be whatever you wanted to be. Soar as a falcon Prowl as a wolf. Listen in as a mouse. Fight as a bear. Impersonate anyone. With a good imagination, you could do anything. And aside from practical purposes, (Of which there are many,) How much fun would it be to be a cat? A rabbit? A tiger? And, of course, with being an animal, comes the ability to communicate with them on a basic level. Which is cool.

And wow. I'm surprised anyone got that obscure reference to my VERY FAVORITE Tellie show ever.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 3, 2009)

Psychic...I want to know what people are saying lol. I can make money off that kind of power XD


----------



## asdf (Sep 3, 2009)

I'd either want mind control, elemental control, or super agility. I'd use them for myself.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 3, 2009)

Are you serious? 
I'm the only person that has chosen "hero" thus far? 

Oh the irony.....


To answer Midna: Extraordinary healing/regeneration


----------



## Midna (Sep 3, 2009)

Well tell us what you voted for...

There were more heroes in the last poll. I should have voted hero myself. I would help people, but work for myself as well.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 3, 2009)

Where is the "stop time and make anyone you want love you"?

Oh by the way that would be for myself


----------



## anaxs (Sep 3, 2009)

x-ray vision
i think u know why....


----------



## alidsl (Sep 3, 2009)

Mine would be much better. 'Cause I can do what you want to do and more


----------



## Depravo (Sep 3, 2009)

I'd like the power to make other people poo and wee themselves just by looking at them. I've been practising on homeless people and the results are not entirely unsuccessful.


----------



## Midna (Sep 3, 2009)

Weirdo. But that would be Jedi Mind tricks. Weirdo.

Oe other thing. this isn't a debate. All of these hold equal merit. No debating.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Sep 3, 2009)

Transformation.  That'd be so cool, impersonating other people could lead to all sorts of hilarity.  But transforming into animals gives it a whole new level of awesome.

I'd definately end up using the powers for my own ends, I don't think I have the determination to be really good, and I don't have it in me to be super evil.  Petty theft and impersonating famous people though-bring it on.


----------



## Midna (Sep 4, 2009)

Couldn't have put it better myself. Though I'd do some good deeds and keep petty crime to a minimum.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Sep 9, 2009)

time controll, it has EVERYTHING! seriously its better than xray vision (pause time and see what you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and no one could beat you... pause time and kill them. PLUS if something bad happened, go back and warn yourself, AND go into the future to see when you will die so you can avoid it... time controll wins. period.

also, sorry for bragging about my power... i would probably use it for myself and only use it to stop events that REALLY shouldnt have happened... TRUST me though worse things happen if i stop the holocaust >.>


----------



## Midna (Sep 9, 2009)

As cool as it would be, if used in the ways you described, you could cause an infinite paradoxical loop, effectively stopping the entire universe in it's tracks forever, cease to exist, or succumb to any number of terrible fates, including creating a paradox the exact size of Belgium. Brag all you want, but in the end, I think EVERYONE else in the entire thread comes out ahead of you.

XD


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> and no one could beat you


/me shoots Baffle-Boy in the head while he's sleeping


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 10, 2009)

im the only one who would want to be able to teleport and use the ability to be a villain lol


----------



## Costello (Sep 10, 2009)

i was gonna go for flying or teleportation at first but you convinced me with transformation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



transform into an eagle and you'll fly fast~
I guess teleportation would make life too boring, being able to see the best places in the world in a blink, I guess after a while I'd be pretty bored/blasé
I'm afraid of these too powerful powers too (eg. time control) - making your life *too* easy isnt necessarily a good thing, you're risking to lose interest in everything ...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> i was gonna go for flying or teleportation at first but you convinced me with transformation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says the man with a lion in his avatar!


----------



## Omega_2 (Sep 10, 2009)

/me stops time before Midna commences with the pummeling with a Somewhat Deadly Object Launcher, goes to a store and picks up some popcorn/chips, then returns to the room to unpause the show.

Lol, real time tivo XD

I'd spend my time in the mountains, where there be lot of snow


----------



## Midna (Sep 11, 2009)

Somewhat Deadly Object Launcher. XD. Win. Nevertheless, everyone's vulnerable to assassination as they sleep. OH! Idea! Sleep!





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm afraid of these too powerful powers too (eg. time control) - making your life *too* easy isnt necessarily a good thing, you're risking to lose interest in everything ...


That's exactly what I said to all those who ere choosing Time Space Manipulation in the last thread. The world would become unbearably boring. Good logic.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Sep 24, 2009)

Midna said:
			
		

> Somewhat Deadly Object Launcher. XD. Win. Nevertheless, everyone's vulnerable to assassination as they sleep. OH! Idea! Sleep!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i would chose time travel/ time control anyway:. to own a power would not mean to waste or abuse it:.


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Sep 26, 2009)

You forgot to list the most awesome power of them all. NINTENDO POWER!!!!!!! lulz


----------



## Midna (Sep 28, 2009)

You just won the thread.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 30, 2009)

I would have fire powers, but thats not a choice.


----------



## BilliePop (Oct 17, 2009)

The ability to teleport. Because I'm lazy and can't drive.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 17, 2009)

Jedi Mind Tricks, just like that guy from Heroes, Matt Parkman.
I would use it for myself.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 17, 2009)

Elemental Manipulation. Or maybe I watch too much Naruto. Fire Style: Phoenix Flower Jutsu


----------



## sportscarmadman (Dec 4, 2009)

I think I would proberly have many of those super powers but I think transformation is the best 

Its hard to make a decision there all so good


----------



## luke_c (Dec 4, 2009)

Jedi Powers of course as it works on Girls.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



Does it work on Men too?


----------



## jphriendly (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd like the power to turn water into funk...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 4, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Jedi Powers of course as it works on Girls.


So does telekinesis and...maybe telepathy


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 3, 2010)

Where mimicry or absorption like Prototype?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fine I chose Telekinisis


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 3, 2010)

Super strength, so I can win extra hard.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd go with either invisibility or time control.

I'd be neither a villain nor hero, I'd just help myself.....maybe family and friends too, but mostly just me.  Actually, I probably would be fairly villainous.

There would be some people who feel much pain, there would be some people who would just disappear......and I'd have no more money/possessions problems.

God help anyone who got in my way.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd have X-ray vision...


Spoiler



To look at nice women


----------



## Fudge (Aug 3, 2010)

Teleportation used for myself.


----------



## Antoni-YO! (Aug 3, 2010)

I would have transformation powers.

I would walk up to someone, turn into a tree, and say "Yeah I know right! That's what I was saying!"


----------



## Theraima (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll go with Jedi Mind tricks. Its just awesome. Using them for myself of course.


----------



## jan777 (Aug 3, 2010)

Time control.

Hey, you can screw things up and go back to the past to screw it again another way.

I've always wondered. Isnt going to the past kinda like seeing the future?

Like, when this one night, you fap and somebody walks in on you.
you rewind time, and not fap, because you know that in the future, someone will walk in on you.

Yes wtf.

I would also like to pause time to think about stuff. 
I mean, you could solve life's mysteries in under a split second.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 3, 2010)

Teleportation so I could visit my friends up North.


----------



## KDH (Aug 3, 2010)

Super Intelligence. Why? Because you can get the end result of most of the other powers if you're smart enough to build the gadgets/mix the chems to generate them. I use my Intelligence for myself, mostly, though I might eventually get bored and become a hero.


----------



## JNDS02 (Aug 3, 2010)

Time Control would be fun because you can skip a whole boring class hour,could mess around with people and save people from getting hurt.


----------



## JNDS02 (Aug 3, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> I would also like to pause time to think about stuff.
> I mean, you could solve life's mysteries in under a split second.


I agree with you on that one.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 3, 2010)

Time Travel and I would use them for myself. LOL greatest power for me, cause if someones using mind control or something, I just go into the past and I'm safe lol!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 3, 2010)

I chose invisibility and a villain. I wish i could steal goodies and gadgets, my parents wont buy me even a PS3.


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 3, 2010)

Time control/time travel. I'd use it for myself and well do a lot of things I want to do again.

Transformation can be considered if I could transform into a guy who had powers and used their powers along with the transformation powers.


----------



## Falcon27252 (Aug 3, 2010)

Transformation. I would transform into a falcon then search for my prey. I wonder which would be better, being a hero or a villain.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 3, 2010)

the one that Micah has in Heroes


----------



## qlum (Aug 3, 2010)

time control moving forward in an backwards moving time would be awesome. unless invulnerability gives me agelessness.


----------

